# Trouble with my Cosmec Conquest



## Harrison Millwork (Oct 6, 2011)

New to the forum and hope someone can help. Holzher Cosmec Conquest 510 bought used 3 years ago. Holzher tech came down and set up and had to fix the below mentioned problem but cant remember how. It was hugely expensive for them to come down and can't afford that right now.

My Cnc has been sitting for a few weeks. Got a small sign job the other day and programmed everything and hit the ol' start button. The Cnc started to do tool change and begin but stopped with these error codes.

1. OPT- S052 Tool Magazine Movement not OK
2. OPT- S114 Limits axis Y not activated

I have tried to contact Holzher but they want to charge me for helping. I understand there position. Just hoping someone in this forum can help me out?


----------



## robertfezcorp (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an industrial electrician that has helped me tremendously with the diagnosis of machine failures. This solution is much more cost effective since you aren't paying for days of travel time. Especially if the repair spans several days while you wait for parts. A really good industrial electrician can diagnose issues that are broader than your machine, like those often related to the source power of your building. The key to success is to have the electrical schematics that came with the machine. If you don't have these, you can order them from Holz-Her for $100.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is important to have all the documentation for a CNC machine so you can make repairs yourself or have any skilled repairman find the solution quickly and inexpensively. The first thing to check is that your tool magazine can move. Any build up of sawdust in the thread screw can jamb the unit and prevent this. I would give the machine a thorough cleaning and be sure all the moving parts are free to do so and then try running a different program. This will verify if your machine has a fault or there is a problem with the programing.


----------



## Renald (Jan 18, 2016)

robertfezcorp said:


> I have an industrial electrician that has helped me tremendously with the diagnosis of machine failures. This solution is much more cost effective since you aren't paying for days of travel time. Especially if the repair spans several days while you wait for parts. A really good industrial electrician can diagnose issues that are broader than your machine, like those often related to the source power of your building. The key to success is to have the electrical schematics that came with the machine. If you don't have these, you can order them from Holz-Her for $100.


Hi Robert
Can i assume you own a conquest 250 ????
I'm a independent service technician. Right now I have a customer who just bought a used machine . The operating manual for the controller did not come with it. We are having a hard time getting a copy. Would it be possible to get a copy of your operating manual for the controller. Also we do not have a wiring diagram . We would like a copy of this if possible also.
You can contact me at the following [email protected]

Thanking you in advance

Renald Daigle
Moncton NB
Canada


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Renald and welcome to the forum. Up in the top left corner of each post is the date it was made. This thread was from 2011 so I`m not sure if you`ll get a reply from them but someone else may come along who is able to help.


----------

